# What are these



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Found after a random Google , 3 years ago

What are these and what are they doing









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Rh one looks like a PID for the boiler temp control.

Other one, no idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Want

Where though hmmm

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

You can get them off the eBay. Would require a bit of figuring out to wire up but lots of peeps have done them on the gaggia classics. Worth a look in that section to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The other one is a device for measuring the roast level of coffee


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tonino roast meter

https://my-tonino.com/Tonino/index.html

really good for measuring the ground colour of coffee rather than guess based on the external colouring. Some of the recent LSOL if you looked at just external colour you might dismiss or assume "med"when in fact they are anywhere from "light" or 106 on the Tonino through "cinnamon" or 130

Easy way to talk the same language, of colour anyway noting colour is not the whole answer, of roast level otherwise one roasters light is anothers med etc. I use mine every roast as one of QC points so makes sense for me anyway when sharers looking for a "med"..

Hope of help

John


----------

